# [SOLVED] Radeon RX 470 messed up colors after Quake II crash

## manwe_

Hi *.

I've launched games-fps/qudos (Quake II) but after few seconds it crashed leaving Xorg with resolution 800x600 and psychodelic colors. After system restart not everything returned to normal: https://s24.postimg.org/lbh9ah339/screenshot_20161223_110633.png

As you can see, some standard GTK+2 apps like Gajim or lxappearance have messed up colors. Those Gajim's icons on the left should be green. Border should be same color as evince's (GTK+3) in the middle, not red. Problem is mostly with red xfwm4 border. Other apps like evince from screenshot or chromium are fine. After 20 minutes of looking around I've decided to restore system from backup and… it didn't help. So it has to be problem with graphic card. It's like color pallete is shifted or something. 

Any ideas?Last edited by manwe_ on Mon Jan 09, 2017 9:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

Did your restoring from backup include your home directory?

----------

## manwe_

Yes.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Try out logging into xfce with root (startx) for an instant and see if it's fine there,

if yes, it's an issue with your /home folder config (.config or .local)

----------

## Chewi

I believe I've just encountered the same problem. I was playing the Talos Principle and the system froze (I was hacking xboxdrv, probably my fault) but after a reboot, I had weird red artefacts all over the place, much like that. I didn't think anything I'd updated recently would affect that and I've tried switching various things to no avail. It may be interesting to note that it doesn't affect Weston/Wayland.

----------

## Chewi

I filed a freedesktop.org bug report but it turned out to be a duplicate of bug #99078. It's actually an LLVM issue. Have you updated to 3.9.1? I knew I had but I didn't think that was likely to be the cause. I thought it was only used for shaders in graphics heavy games, not desktop icons. They've identified the commit so I'll try reverting it.

----------

## Chewi

Yep, that fixed it. Here's the patch to revert if you want to try this yourself.

----------

## NTU

Hey does your desktop look like mine?? https://603858.bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=457498

Will that patch help me, or is my problem different? R9 290 here w/ 3d+2d accel.

----------

## Chewi

Yeah, I'd say that's the same thing. Remember you need to revert this patch against 3.9.1, not apply it.

----------

## NTU

Thanks!

----------

## manwe_

Thanks Chewi! Applying reversed patch did the job  :Smile: 

// Sorry for the delay, I was on holiday leave.

----------

